# Télécommande Apple TV 4



## iClem2.0 (22 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous 
Comment fonctionne la zapette de la nouvelle Apple TV ? J'ai cru comprendre qu'elle contrôlait le boîtier via Bluetooth mais on m'a soutenu que c'était toujours par infrarouge 

Merci d'avance


----------



## mikouz (22 Décembre 2015)

Elle fonctionne en infrarouge et en Bluetooth


----------



## lineakd (23 Décembre 2015)

@iClem2.0, comme dit @mikouz... De la lecture!


----------

